# Code P026C Fuel injection quantity lower than expected



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

P026C - That's one I've not ever seen on the forum before. Please keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

According to the documents, this looks like an easy one. As long as there are no leaks in the intake or exhaust, you are supposed to check the injectors base flow with the laptop. If they are flowing correctly, you just replace the Oxygen sensor. If not, you replace the injector at fault. The car is using the oxygen sensor to calculate corrections to the injector flow rate depending on variations in the fuel system. Your car is detecting that the sensor is requesting a correction outside of the calibrated thresholds. With the history of issues with oxygen sensors on our cars, thats my vote.


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like you are correct Dan.

Dealer replaced the following parts.
12662658 Nox sensor.
12644786 02 sensor.
23287054 Duct. Looks to be the air intake tube.

Tac case was opened as well as reprogrammed the ECM and reset fuel trim. All covered under warranty. :eusa_clap:

Props to Speedway Chevrolet in Monroe Wa. Dropped the car off Thursday Evening with no notice. Put the wife in a loaner car that night and completed the repairs Quickly. Got the car back Saturday morning.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

moes670 said:


> Looks like you are correct Dan.
> 
> Dealer replaced the following parts.
> 12662658 Nox sensor.
> ...


Excellent result! Thanks for the update!

Do you have any more info on why they replaced the air intake tube? This could shed some light on problems others have been having, possibly.


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

I can only guess that perhaps that was a source of an intake leak. I have checked the clamps on it multiple times and all seamed ok. Time will tell but wondering if this repair will have some effects on the regen frequency. Car currently has 162 regens and only 39,000 miles. Commute is not ideal but we will see. As of late it has been every other or every third day going into regen on her 40 mile a day commute. Car just is not the same when in regen or pre regen. Surges, is not as responsive and well mileage suffers greatly. 
So far for the few days we have had it back it looks a little better got it back with 8 grams and it is sitting at 14 grams 160 miles later.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

You got good service there. You should be good for quite a while fingers crossed. Looks like they traced every possible cause. I can't imagine why they replaced the NOx (unless they figured it would be soot covered due to the intake leak), but its a good thing for sure.


----------

